# Fly Boatworks



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice looking skiff!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Now I'm confused. Did they drop the word "Skinny" from their name or are Fly boatworks and skinny fly boatworks two different companys? Anyway, Fly boatworks has some nice pics of that skiff on their facebook too.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks cool. Any info on them??


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

> Looks cool. Any info on them??


They only have a Facebook Page until their website is up.

The "Skinny Fly Boatworks" and "Karma Boatworks" are related to Bossman Boats in some way.


----------



## narwhal (Jul 4, 2012)

Just what I need...another boat on my radar!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I believe the production manager from the early beavertail days is involved. Capt Jim Dismore. He was a great guy when I dealt with him at beavertail. They should get off to a good start if true. I need to get a hold of him . He might have the pics I requested in an earlier post about the b2 construction.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

i believe the 'skinny fly boats' are being built by bossmans, they look good in person and seemed to be aggressively priced for their market placement


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

From the top of their facebook page:

Builder of the Skinny Fly Skiff, an advanced technical poling skiff representing a new generation in the industry. Complete, water ready, ETEC packages starting at $21,950 for tiller and $24,950 for offset center console models.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Looks like a BTX....


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

FLY









BTX









FLY









BTX









FLY









just saying...


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

> Looks like a BTX....



Your right! Some of the same builders. :


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

First thing I thought when I saw this was beavertail.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, it does look like the BTX. Very good observation. I guess it was just an abriviated name change. From skinny fly boatworks to fly boat works.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

> Yeah, it does look like the BTX. Very good observation. I guess it was just an abriviated name change. From skinny fly boatworks to fly boat works.


You are right now that I look at both of them. I have no idea why any skiff manufacture would want to sell through BBoats. Fly Boatworks, Karma Boatworks, Ankona and Gheenoe. Problems aside, Richard could not even give me the right specs of the Karma 19. Richard said 300lbs with-out rigging and another source says 500lbs.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

The hull looks identical, just the bow looks more like a vengeance or BT3. The bottom of the boat is their same design as the BTX.. Just my opinion


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Ah the irony of bt splashing the hull of the waterman and fly splashing the hull of the btx. Not saying they did but wouldn't that be funny. Either way it looks nice but too big for what I want.

My one big hang up is the rod lockers under the gunnel like that. It's too complicated for rod storage.


----------



## jayb1 (Jul 22, 2010)

el9surf 
I love the rod lockers on mine very easy for me to get 
the fly rods in and out,and with my back problems
it really helps plus i can store 12 rods if needed and
lock it all up. and on fly boatworks you guys are warm
nice boat.I think it is little heavier than the old btx.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> Ah the irony of bt splashing the hull of the waterman and fly splashing the hull of the btx. Not saying they did but wouldn't that be funny. Either way it looks nice but too big for what I want.
> 
> My one big hang up is the rod lockers under the gunnel like that. It's too complicated for rod storage.


LOL. I was thinking the exact same thing


----------



## seachas (May 9, 2012)

waitin' to see hells bay start throwing lawyers at em''' thats my design you stole it''


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

> waitin' to see hells bay start throwing lawyers at em''' thats my design you stole it''


And they shouldn't have done that to the original beavertails?


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Let's keep one thing in mind about this subject.  When one company "starts throwing lawyers" at another company, the real winners are always the lawyers.  As consumers, we'll gain nothing if that happens.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> Let's keep one thing in mind about this subject.  When one company "starts throwing lawyers" at another company at another company, the real winners are always the lawyers.  As consumers, we'll gain nothing if that happens.


Agreed. Guess who gets to pay for those lawyers? The consumer does. All of them do, other companies will usually follow a price increase. None the less if someone copied my widget I'd protect my own. Not a comment on if anyone did or did not splash someone elses hull.

Swamp


----------



## seachas (May 9, 2012)

> > Let's keep one thing in mind about this subject.  When one company "starts throwing lawyers" at another company at another company, the real winners are always the lawyers.  As consumers, we'll gain nothing if that happens.
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Guess who gets to pay for those lawyers?  The consumer does.  All of them do, other companies will usually follow a price increase.  None the less if someone copied my widget I'd protect my own.  Not a comment on if anyone did or did not splash someone elses hull.
> ...


yeah thats why they run 40k for mediocracy


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Which boats are you calling mediocre?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

this should be interesting...


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> Which boats are you calling mediocre?


I'll take Ranger for $1000, Alex!


----------



## jdiz1968 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey guys, Capt. Jim Dismore here. Just saw this thread and thought it prudent to tell everyone who we are and maybe clear up a few things.
Fly Boatworks is a new company owned by Arlon, Dan, and Sam Gilk and Capt. Tony Bozzella. Some of you know me and I will be heading up the daily operations as I did at BT. We started with the name Skinny Fly Skiffs but later changed it to Fly Boatwroks. Bossman bought a couple prototype hulls from us but that's it. We will be selling factory direct. Our hull is not the same as the BTX or any BT. A side view shows the spray rail/style line that is unique to us. The bottom is also very different with no reverse chines on the sides among other things such as strakes etc. It has taken us 4 years and 3 molds to get to this point. We went out of our way to make it our own and different for obvious reasons. The deck is similar to the BTX but I designed that boat and built the plug for it so we didn't rip it off. Carsten's Industries is building out hulls. They built all 400 BTs and have built over 6000 boats since 1958. They know how to build a good hull. The rod lockers certainly won't appeal to everyone but we have a more conventional deck layout in the works for those that prefer that. We are simply a small, grass roots company hoping to build 20-30 very high quality boats a year and have fun doing it. We don't have any aspirations to dominate the market or go up against the "heavy hitters" in the biz. 
That's about it. Please feel free to ask any questions and you'll get an honest answer. Thanks for your time, Jim


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Capt. Jim if it's not an Ankona they do not want to hear about it. Hundreds of great small boat builders every one adding to the lifestyle. None are bad. This site could show that.


----------



## jdiz1968 (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah it's looking like Ankona is kicking butt right now and good for them. Never seen one in person but looks dang nice and priced right.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello CaptJim. For all of you interested in a skiff I have nothing but good things to say about CaptJim. I own a beavertail. Perhaps he remembers the first black one. He was great to work with. Wish you success in the new venture. CaptJim, may I contact about something off topic?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

> Capt. Jim if it's not an Ankona they do not want to hear about it. Hundreds of great small boat builders every one adding to the lifestyle. None are bad. This site could show that.


I want to hear about it. I think Ankona has a nice skiff at a good price, but that does not mean I dont want to hear about others. Sold last boat a yerar ago and are considering all options. [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## jdiz1968 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks a lot for that and I will send you a check! I remember the boat well but please forgive me, I am having a hard time with the name. Ron maybe? Yes please feel free to contact me. My cell is 512-663-5636 and call anytime. If you need anything for your boat I am glad to help.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Jim. Did send you a pm.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

> Hello CaptJim. For all of you interested in a skiff I have nothing but good things to say about CaptJim. I own a beavertail. Perhaps he remembers the first black one. He was great to work with. Wish you success in the new venture. CaptJim, may I contact about something off topic?


Same goes for co owner captain Bozzella. really the few guide in my parts that really makes any effort to talk to young guys like me


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

> Capt. Jim if it's not an Ankona they do not want to hear about it. Hundreds of great small boat builders every one adding to the lifestyle. None are bad. This site could show that.


Dude,

That's complete BS! I own an Ankona, but started this thread as I couldn't find any more info except what was post on "Fly Honky". 

Thanks for the into Mr. Dismore and look foreward to more info on this Skiff. Will look real hard @ this one when you complete the new deck cap.


----------



## jdiz1968 (Aug 30, 2012)

Tony is a first class guy as are the Gilks. Thanks everyone for the interest and compliments.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Tony is a first class guy as are the Gilks. Thanks everyone for the interest and compliments.


CaptJimD, nevermind the comment made about "folks here not wanting to hear anything about any skiff other than an Ankona!" That sir, was a bold-face, hasty generalization to say the least! I'm glad you cleared up the Skinny fly vs Fly boatworks issue. I have to admit, I admire Mel and what he does at Ankona but you sir have put together a SWEET package with your skiff. Best of luck to you! I Have to tell ya' I have been drooling all over my small collection of Fly boatworks pictures. I've been wanting to head up to Bossmans JUST to see one in person. Although I opted to build instead of buy, I till love seeing sweet production skiffs. Congrats


----------



## jdiz1968 (Aug 30, 2012)

Oysterbreath, from my perpective Ankona and ECC own the market right now so I understand what you were trying to convey. Those guys are building great boats and making customers happy and no doubt they have earned and deserve their success. Thanks for the kind words. The guys have worked dang hard and taken a lot of pride in their craftsmanship. Good luck on your build. Gonna be rewarding when you get her on the water!


----------



## jdiz1968 (Aug 30, 2012)

BTW, we'll be making a road trip soon doing a bunch of demo days so hopefully we will get somewhere close to you. Bossman has a prototype. We've made some improvements since.


----------



## staiano94 (Jul 24, 2012)

My recent dealings with Capt.Jim were all positive. He always called back! He ALWAYS answered e-mails, and he has the patience of a saint!,


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

He must be patient, I think we are an anal, picky asz breed of fishermen.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

> He must be patient, I think we are an anal, picky asz breed of fishermen.


 [smiley=1-laugh.gif]

You hit the nail on the head!

Nate


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Capt. Jim, have you thought about adding a center console??


----------



## daleensb (Nov 23, 2012)

Boat looks good. Get rid of the big boat side console. Takes up way to much room in that little cockpit. Put a side pod console in it.Othert than that. It looks like a nice boat. Just another decent boat in the skiff market to choose from.Remeber the fish dont care.


----------

